# Shape of scrotum



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi

Is it usual for a 2 year old's scrotum to hang lower on one side than the other (by about 1cm?)

DH says it is normal but Ethan has terrible itching (GP says its contact dermatitus) on his scrotum. It comes and goes. When it is at its worst I use Daktacort which relieves the itching. I am currently using a non steriodal emollient from Holland and Barrett plus have switched to Nature baby nappies - both seem to help but he still has bad days when as soon as he is nappy free he pulls at his scrotum - sometimes until it bleeds  .

My reason for asking about the shape is that it always seems redder and sorer on the side that hangs lower.

Thanks

Nicky x


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi again  

I noticed this again when E was having his bath tonight. It does hang quite a bit lower on the left side. Is this quite normal??

Thanks

Nicky x


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Nicky,

I have had a word with a colleague and apparently this can be quite normal!  As long as he has two testicles in his scrotum he will be fine 

If you are unsure about this then take your little boy to the gp

Luv V xxx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks very much

Nicky x


----------

